# Whats the difference? NABBA/UKBFF?



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

I mite seem a bit simple, obviously 2 different orginisations, nabba amateur,

ukbff you can gain a pro card, but is it just down to personal choice wich division you compete in or are some physiques more suited to a certain division. can you compete in both in the same year? etc.

sorry if im being a bit dim here guys, be grateful for info on this one as i will be competing 2012.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm no expert but I think NABBA you compete in height classes whereas UKBFF is weight.

Could be totally wrong though, as I'm tallish NABBA would probably be better for me if I'm right about the above.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Both Feds are amateur and both Feds you can gain a pro card although the pro card gained in the ukbff is the more recognized one(Olympia).....

The main difference between the 2 is how they split the MR classes, the ukbff are split by weight while the classes in NABBA are split in height.

There are a few more subtle differences the Ukbff have a classic class and no first timers class, whilst NABBA have a first timer class.....

NABBA in my opinion have better classes for women over the ukbff and in my opinion the NABBA shows especially the finals are run better for the competitors over 1day opposed to over 2 days for the UKBFF?

For me my physique suits NABBA better for others they suit the UKBFF.....The ukbff have a stupid rule that does not allow you to compete in any other federation or open show whilst being a member with them the reason it is stupid is 2 fold....

1- I have yet to hear why this is a detriment to the federation other than controlling what your athletes do.....

2-they quote and uphold this rule but not the rules next to it in the rule book concerning promoting drug free bodybuilding? 

There is no such rule with NABBA you can compete with any fed or open show.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks to clarify that guys


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

nice one guys,

Also seems like nabba has a great deal more prestige and history dont know if most competitors consider this but to me its important.

some great names have won the universe havent they,

schwarzeneger

gary lister

eddie ellwood

even sean connery?

You guys are more knowledgable than me and could reel off names i didint even know won british/universe.

Once again thanks for replies.


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Also didnt realise you could gain a pro card in nabba. :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

If you win the pro Nabba Universe can you compete in a pro ifbb show then? I remember the likes of Charles Clairmonte, Brian Buchanan and Eduado Kawak did it years back does it still apply now?


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

i agree with you paul who the hell do the ukbff think they are telling people what they can and cant do, when no one is signed to a contract, and competitors put in all their own money and sweat to compete when they are in the best codition, which means they should be able to do as many shows as they like while in that condition, which makes for a better sport. The ukbff finals over 2 days are a joke, and just a big money spinner 4 you know who. load of BOLLOCKS.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HTID said:


> i agree with you paul who the hell do the ukbff think they are telling people what they can and cant do, when no one is signed to a contract, and competitors put in all their own money and sweat to compete when they are in the best codition, which means they should be able to do as many shows as they like while in that condition, which makes for a better sport. The ukbff finals over 2 days are a joke, and just a big money spinner 4 you know who. load of BOLLOCKS.


And now the ukbff have the sole rights for Jan tana in the uk just after they banned all instant tans :whistling:


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

Totally agree with u Paul, who are the ukbff to tell us as amatuers what to, do they pay are gym fees, food bills etc.... Experienced this first hand, at Britain last week, when my good friend paul smilie, who had dieted for 16 weeks, and prepared for over 12 months, he had e mailed them prior to comp, asking was he eligible and his reply was positve so he cont'd with is prep. On arrival at the weigh in they took his membership fee let him sign in then one committee member informed him he wasnt eligible as fellow competitors had complained/ informed them he had done another show since winning title 2 years ago, so therefore he should have re qualified..( what are we mind readers)... doesnt state this in rules...We then tried to appeal, with another member of committee, who told he was banned, so which was it was he banned or cud he of re-qualified? It was quite amusing when, they contradicted each other, but didnt make up for the fact, he had to go back tell is wife and 2 young kids, who were obviously distraught. They need to familiarize them selfs with rules as it states, present champs must stay loyal, says nothing about past champs. So if u want my advice stick with nabba, As most officials are past and present competitors, and actually appreciate the efforts you go to, and dont use there shirt and collar as some kind of power trip..SAD, SAD, SAD. Not that all the ukbff officials are of that nature, but it only takes one!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adeb said:


> Totally agree with u Paul, who are the ukbff to tell us as amatuers what to, do they pay are gym fees, food bills etc.... Experienced this first hand, at Britain last week, when my good friend paul smilie, who had dieted for 16 weeks, and prepared for over 12 months, he had e mailed them prior to comp, asking was he eligible and his reply was positve so he cont'd with is prep. On arrival at the weigh in they took his membership fee let him sign in then one committee member informed him he wasnt eligible as fellow competitors had complained/ informed them he had done another show since winning title 2 years ago, so therefore he should have re qualified..( what are we mind readers)... doesnt state this in rules...We then tried to appeal, with another member of committee, who told he was banned, so which was it was he banned or cud he of re-qualified? It was quite amusing when, they contradicted each other, but didnt make up for the fact, he had to go back tell is wife and 2 young kids, who were obviously distraught. They need to familiarize them selfs with rules as it states, present champs must stay loyal, says nothing about past champs. So if u want my advice stick with nabba, As most officials are past and present competitors, and actually appreciate the efforts you go to, and dont use there shirt and collar as some kind of power trip..SAD, SAD, SAD. Not that all the ukbff officials are of that nature, but it only takes one!!!!


Ade...the rules for class winners are in the rule book that they have to re-qualify if they compete else where....BUT in saying this seeing as Paul emailed the UKBFF and asked for clarification and they came back with a posative answer then there should of been no issue, they way he was treated is bang out of order and says alot about a federation that will turn a competitor away on the day of the finals after all the hard work after he has had the sense to check first....


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

Your right paul it does say it in the rules, but it states any current title holder, Paul s wasnt the current champion, it states nothing about past champs, from what i can read, maybe i am being a bit naive, but its a bit of an opened ended rule. Suppose u could look at it, if it applies to current then it would to past, but should it not state that???? Or am i just being picky.... haha. And if he was banned or had to re- qualify, should he not of been informed when he enquired initially? It also states in the rules no one is allowed to pay federation membership on the day of the finals, but they quite happily took pauls money, looks like rules are adhered to when it suits. Hows ya prep going anyway paul?I will look forward to this one.. :beer:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

ditto wot adey and paul says...

steve


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk! that was harsh! id be gutted if i put in all that effort and then was told on the day (after paying!) that i could not comp......

i am a fan of ukbff but this was a bit of a ****y thing to do...


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive kept quite regarding what went on last weekend and i will not say to much for legal reasons.

my question is what is sport or sportsmanship ?



Lee and Cockman (1995) "Fair play and its related term

'sportsmanship' . . .
​


- refer to patterns of behaviour in sport which are characterised by

justice, equity, benevolence, and good manners while striving for

athletic superiority." They also say,

- "It embodies pro-social behaviour which goes beyond the bounds of

conformity to rules and may be altruistic." and

- Sportsmanship means "being of good disposition, accepting bad luck

with the good, demonstrating positive behaviours toward opponents,
​
and accepting defeats"

It is a sad enditement on individuals who could not endevour to strive for these ideals.

Last weekend certain individuals , as i do not refer to them as competitors as they clearly are not. When faced with a superior athlete they choose to not face that sporting ideal of competition and what ever victory they feel they have attained , it is only a token one. They may also go through life knowing that they turned and ran from a challenge.

To be in a line up waiting to be weighed knowing you are in your best condition ever , 69kls , 3.9% bodyfat and dry as a bottle of chardonnay.

Then to be told your not going to compete because some spineless coward or cowards has complained of your eligability. Words donot express the utter contempt i have for these weasels ,but my time will come , remember he who waits by the river bank long enough will see his enemy floating down.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adeb said:


> Your right paul it does say it in the rules, but it states any current title holder, Paul s wasnt the current champion, it states nothing about past champs, from what i can read, maybe i am being a bit naive, but its a bit of an opened ended rule. Suppose u could look at it, if it applies to current then it would to past, but should it not state that???? Or am i just being picky.... haha. And if he was banned or had to re- qualify, should he not of been informed when he enquired initially? It also states in the rules no one is allowed to pay federation membership on the day of the finals, but they quite happily took pauls money, looks like rules are adhered to when it suits. Hows ya prep going anyway paul?I will look forward to this one.. :beer:


No mate it does count for all champions no matter when you won, as a British champion you need never have to qualify for the Britain again although some do.........BUT as I pointed out mate bang out of order not telling him this in the email or taking his money on the day

You are bang on the money mate they tend to choose the rules that suit them at the time as they certainly do not apply all of them...

The prep is going well thanks mate although now entering the last 2 weeks I am up one minute and down the next I am sure you know what I mean mate


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

paul s said:


> Ive kept quite regarding what went on last weekend and i will not say to much for legal reasons.
> 
> my question is what is sport or sportsmanship ?
> 
> ...


 Nicely put Paul.... :ban:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> And now the ukbff have the sole rights for Jan tana in the uk just after they banned all instant tans :whistling:


Just explain this a bit more Paul?

Stow


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

To my good friend Ade, thats me being polite.


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> No mate it does count for all champions no matter when you won, as a British champion you need never have to qualify for the Britain again although some do.........BUT as I pointed out mate bang out of order not telling him this in the email or taking his money on the day
> 
> You are bang on the money mate they tend to choose the rules that suit them at the time as they certainly do not apply all of them...
> 
> The prep is going well thanks mate although now entering the last 2 weeks I am up one minute and down the next I am sure you know what I mean mate


 They certainly are bang out of paul, all i can say is they must drink horlicks by the gallon, only way i can imagine they sleep at night.. u stick in pal it will be worth it..


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Another difference is NABBA doa firt timers class where as with UKBFF its juniors and inters

most muckers will do both feds afterall its a lot of woek to do just the one show and up here in Jockland the NABBA and BNBF are within a week or two of each other


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

12.4 Continental & National Federations:

Doping control at the Continental and National levels falls within the jurisdiction of,

and is governed by, the respective Continental or National Federation. The antidoping

programs of all Continental and National federations must conform to the

provisions of the IFBB Anti-Doping Rules.

A quote fromm the ifbb rule book

I dont see that referral any where in the ukbff,s , People in glass houses shouldnt through stones


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> Just explain this a bit more Paul?
> 
> Stow


earlier this year Jan Tana gave selling rights for the UK to the UKBFF or so i have been told(you can buy it in the states and ship it over)this is why 247.com do not sell it anymore and why Karen Marrillier could not spray tan at the finals this year....so i am led to believe



adeb said:


> They certainly are bang out of paul, all i can say is they must drink horlicks by the gallon, only way i can imagine they sleep at night.. u stick in pal it will be worth it..


i will do buddy looking forward to it now mate...



paul s said:


> 12.4 Continental & National Federations:
> 
> Doping control at the Continental and National levels falls within the jurisdiction of,
> 
> ...


Paul if you look at the rule book the UKBFF quoted this year to justify the rule about competing with other federations you will find many other rules concerning drugs, porn etc......many they do not CHOOSE to enforce


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't blame you Catherine , Nabba seem to treat people as human beings


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

**** THE UKBFF AND ALL IN IT, LETS REVOLT


----------



## adeb (Oct 7, 2009)

HTID said:


> **** THE UKBFF AND ALL IN IT, LETS REVOLT


 Already have, u wont see me, at one of there shows again, on stage or in audience...NOT A CHANCE


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

This is one big can of worms ive opened here.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

We needs to get our rods out and hook these worms out for the fish to feed on . I'm all for it, let's sort these worms out once and for all and create a sport for the athletes to be treated fairly and to be judged on your physique and not who you whistle blow on.


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree 100% mate, wot the ukbff put you through was absolutely discusting by the way.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Paul S - what happened to you is an absolute fu**in disgrace!!! Being an ex-competitor myself I know exactly what goes into preping. You and your mate deserve a medal for not losing it completely and gettin physical with that official. I cant say that, given the same situation, I wouldnt have. As a matter of interest who was the 'weasel' that complained? I'm presuming it was someone that placed? (If you dont wanna make it public PM me). If I ever came back to this 'sport' I would definitely think twice about competing in the UKBFF again.

Terry Watson

UKBFF British U70kg Champion 2007.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Terry long time mate

I for legal reasons have to be careful what I say but I was told by a Ukbff official that several people complained I confronted a few who denied this so who has a vested interest in me not being there. Who couldn't make eye contact in the weigh room then 1minute later I get tap on the shoulder

Yes I know who you are and you only got what you got because I wasn't there trust me


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, well I got a good idea who one of the m'fers was. Someone I got history with and he needs to know I do bear grudges and dont forget. Good luck with the legal case mate.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate I just can't let them walk all over me

I have to fight it to stop me doing something silly


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

This is shocking!!!


----------

